# CS Gameserver zu gewinnen [Frieden im Netz]



## Frieden-im-Netz (6. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ab heute habt ihr hier die Chance einen Counterstrike Gameserver mit 10 Slots für 70 Tage zu gewinnen.

Es handelt sich um einen Singlegameserver des Unternehmens 4Players GmbH mit folgender Hardware:

    * Dual CPUs mit jeweils 6 Kernen
    * 12 GB Ram
    * Windows 7 Enterprise
    * Linux Fedora mit hochoptimiertem Kernel

*Wie kann ich gewinnen?*

Das ist die Frage, die ihr euch bestimmt als erstes gestellt habt.
Es ist ganz einfach. Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.
Wenn ihr die beiden Möglichkeiten wählt, erhöht sich natürlich eure Gewinnchance um das Zweifache.

1) Du registrierst dich in unserem Forum und verfasst ein Kommentar in diesem Thema .

2) Du schreibst auf deiner Homepage oder Blog etwas nettes über unser Gewinnspiel und über unser Projekt 'Frieden im Netz'

Alles weitere erfährst du hier: http://frieden-im-netz.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&postID=107#post107

Einsendeschluss ist der 20. März 2011 um 0Uhr.

Wir wünschen viel Glück!

Frieden im Netz


----------

